# لأول مررة كيفية عزل المسابح بمادة الفيبر جلاس المقاوم بالصووور



## اركود (27 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا احد المسابح التي عانا صاحبها من التسرب لمدة طويلة 




هنا وجد الحل المريييح يالطبع 




وهنا الشكل النهائي الرائع 






ومن مزايا عزل المسابح بالفيبر (التبطين)
:1-يمنع تسرب المياه بشكل نهائي
2- يمكن صيانته بسهولة وفي دقائق معدودات
2-التوفير من دفع المبالغ الطائلة( غير مكلف)
3-يمكن تبطين المسابح بدون تكسير السيراميك أوالقيشاني مع الضمان.
4 مدة التنفيذ هي الأقل مقارنة بغيره ( طبعا بحسب الأحجام)
5- ضرورة أن تكون جميع المواد المستخدمة ذات جودة عالية ومن افضل الشركات لا تجارية


*ومن مزايا تبطين المسابح* *والخزانات الأرضية( 2 )* الحفاظ على نقاوة المياه بمادة عازلة خالية 

من المواد الضارة ( صحية )فلا ترسبات إسمنتية ولا خلافه بل هي مواد من الياف زجاجيةلا 

تتفاعل مع معادلاات المواد الكيمائية التي في المسابح 

*الصيانة* : هي الأقل بما يقارب 80%مقارنة بغيره ,لا تتكون طحالب وإن وجدت فهي قليلةوتزال بسهولة امل مشاركة المهندسين في تقييم الموضوع وإضافة مايمكنإضافته لإثراء النقاش في هذاالموضوع. ولتعم الفائدة.
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل :
لو فى صور توضيحيه اكبر تبقى جزيت خيرا وياريت طريقة التنفيذ


----------



## محمود نظمى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس فهذا الحل يريح كثير من ملاك المسابح المائية ولكن لى استفسار عن طريقة التنفيذ وياريت تكون الصور بشكل مكبر وأوضح ولكم منا التحية


----------



## اركود (27 ديسمبر 2009)

محمود نظمى قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس فهذا الحل يريح كثير من ملاك المسابح المائية ولكن لى استفسار عن طريقة التنفيذ وياريت تكون الصور بشكل مكبر وأوضح ولكم منا التحية


 اخي الكريم م محمود نعم هوحل وحل اكيد بإذن الله لآنه مجرب ( تجربة شخصية )
أما عن طريقة التنفيذ فهي خطوات عديدة وتحتاج إلى( اعداد جيد لتخرج بالشكل المطلوب) ومتمنيا من اخواتنا المهندسين المساهمة في هذا الموضوع ...............لك تقديري 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يؤمن احدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*العزل بواسطة الفيبرغلاس*

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس اركود على طرح هذا الموضوع ولكن انوه هنا الى ان استخدام مادة الفيبرغلاس في العزل مستخدم منذ مدة طويله واليكم الصور توضح ملراحل العمل




ازالة طبقة العزل بواسطة sand blast ومعالجة الشقوق





دهان طبقة الاساس primer




دهان الوجه الاول 





دهان الزجه الثاني




تعبئة المسبح بالماء​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... و هل تستخدم هذه المادة في الاسقف و السطوح ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

م.علي الهيتي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ... و هل تستخدم هذه المادة في الاسقف و السطوح ؟؟


 السلام عليكم
نعم يمكن استخدامها في عزل الاسقف والسطوح الخرسانية 
ولكنها غالية الثمن لذلك نجد استعملها قليل في هذا المجال


----------



## اركود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزل المسابح والخزانات الأرضية*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر المهندس اركود على طرح هذا الموضوع ولكن انوه هنا الى ان استخدام مادة الفيبرغلاس في العزل مستخدم منذ مدة طويله واليكم الصور توضح ملراحل العمل
> 
> ...


أولا لا شكر على واجب يا باش مهندس رزق والشكر موصول لسعادك على هذه الاضافه وأؤكد أن مادة الفيبر مادة عريقة وقديمة وفي نفس الوقت تتجدد كل يوم وتدخل في مجالات كثيرة لا حصر لها وتعتمد اساسا على الأيدى الماهرة المختصة في هذا المجال .. الموضوع قابل للنقاش والتعرف على المزيد ...ودمتم في طاعة الرحمن.محب الجميع أركـــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## اركود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اين بقية المهندسييييين الفضلاء ليشاركونا في التحليل والرأي في هذا الموضوع مع جل احترامي للمشاركين ولكن نريد تلاقح الافكار وفهم عميق لمادة الفيبر جلاس فهل من مجيب يا رعاكم الله
ودمتم في طاعة الرحمن.محب الجميع أركـــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## اركود (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اركود قال:


> اين بقية المهندسييييين الفضلاء ليشاركونا في التحليل والرأي في هذا الموضوع مع جل احترامي للمشاركين ولكن نريد تلاقح الافكار وفهم عميق لمادة الفيبر جلاس فهل من مجيب يا رعاكم الله
> ودمتم في طاعة الرحمن.محب الجميع أركـــــــــــــــــــــود


 
................. للرفع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محي الدين عرابي (10 فبراير 2010)

*neama united grop*

السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم لطرح مثل هذا الموضوع الهام 
انا اعمل مدير لمصنع فيبرجلاس وبولي اثلين وجي ار بي
استعمال الفيبر جلاس في عزل حمامات السباحة وخزانات المياه ناجح جدا ولي تجربة طويلة فيها 
المشكلة الوحيدة التي نواجهها في عزل حمامات السباحة هي في الفينيشنك النهائي حيث ان مظهر الفيبر جلاس ليس مثل السيراميك ونحاول التغلب على المشكلة بدهن الوجه الخارجي للفيبر بطبقة من الجلكوت وبألوان حسب رغبة العميل ، الجل كوت يعطي الفيبر ملمس ناعم ولون مناسب
واليكم بعض الصور لحمام سباحة اثناء عملية العزل


----------



## م/غيلان (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## م/غيلان (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hassanaki (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النورس السعيد (19 فبراير 2010)

*اخى الفاضل :
لو فى صور توضيحيه اكبر تبقى جزيت خيرا وياريت طريقة التنفيذ*​


----------



## mzezo2 (17 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع --- ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
يا جماعة يمكنكم الدخول على موقع .. يوتيوب 
وأعملوا بحث عن كلمة fiberglass 
ستجدوا ان شاء الله مجموعة فيديوهات ليس لها مثيل عن تطبيقات الفيبر جلاس 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (31 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء يمكنكم الخول على موقع اليوتيوب وكتابة كلمة فيبرجلاس أو fiberglass 
وستشاهدون العديد من الافلام الممتعة والمفيدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (1 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المهم فعلا في تنفيذ احواض السباحة


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا .......شكرا جزيلا لك وللاخ رزق حجاوي


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

حلو جدا جدا 
بس تصميم البركة نفسو مش حلو


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اركود (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع بالنقاش الموضوعي له مني كل الدعاء ,,,,,,, واعتذر للحميع لعدم تواجدي لفترة طويلة ,,,,,,, وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير,, أخوكم في الله أركــــــود,,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اركود قال:


> اشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع بالنقاش الموضوعي له مني كل الدعاء ,,,,,,, واعتذر للحميع لعدم تواجدي لفترة طويلة ,,,,,,, وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير,, أخوكم في الله أركــــــود,,


 
مشكور يا اخ اركود علي الموضوع واذا تفضلت اعادة الرفع للصو التي بالمشاركة الاولي لان روابطها منتهية الصلاحيه 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز مهندس اركود
هذه الطريقة نستخدمها في الطلاء الداخلي لجميع خزانات الماء الكوكريتية (تحت الارض)ونستخدمها في معالجة الخزانات المعدنية المتاكلةز
اضافة الى استخدامها في تبطين جميع المناهيل شبكة المجاري لعزل التسرب وسهولة التنظيف وتنفذ بثلاث طبقات بسمك 3 سم.
طريقة التنفيذ:
1)يتم التنظيف من اي اغبرة ومواد عائقة
2) معالجة التشققات.
3)معالجة كل الحواف الحادة الداخلية وجعلها بشكل مائل.
4) طلاء المادة الاساس.
5)عمل طبقتان او ثلاث طبقات من مادة الايبوكسي مسلح بمادة الفايبر كلاس وتترك كل طبقة لتجف على الاقل 6-10 ساعات قبل وضع الطبقة التالية.
مع شكري وتقديري


----------

